# Looking for info on nipple piercing after breastfeeding



## mom2RBandC (Jan 13, 2006)

My DS is 13 months and has begun to wean. I have no intention of speeding up the process, but I have started to think about having my nipples pierced after he has fully weaned. Does anyone have any info on this? I know I will be able to breastfeed in the future. How long should I wait after he weans? TIA

Jess


----------



## momoffive5 (Nov 21, 2005)

My youngest was 5 when I had mine pierced. I have had them done for about a year now. I am expecting next month and hope it doesn't cause any problems. I am thinking of getting the barbel type so I can take them out and put them back after feeding. I know for a fact they will be sore for a while. I had one crack open and split nearly in half with my daughter and piercing hurt worse. I hope all goes well for you. I got mine pierced for lack of sensation in the general area. Let us know how it goes for you. I will post back about breastfeeding post piercing, I have already hired a lactation consultant just in case!!


----------

